# Introduction post



## Spent (Jan 27, 2019)

I hope this is the right place? I have been reading all I could and to be honest many forums just did not seem like the right atmosphere I was looking for? I just really needed an outlet and some feedback on some of the issues I have been trying to deal with. I have read many post here and I do not think my problems are anything NEW, from everything I have been reading to be honest the problems in my marriage seem to be NORMAL!! if there is such a thing? Anyway thanks for allowing me to join I look forward to sharing and visiting here.
BTW, I have 2 kids been married 20+ years and we both work in high stress jobs in the healthcare field. Yes, we have financial problems, differences in sex drive and differences in interest. We both care about the other person, just seems neither of us feel like our needs are being met? I will make a post in the appropriate forum with a little more info. Thanks for listening.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome,Spent!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi. Would counselling help you guys?


----------

